# Welche Box 7360 oder 7490 kaufen?  Fritz Box 7270 Defekt



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Brauche mal dringend euren Rat:

Letzte Woche habe ich die Fritz Box 7270 kurz vom Strom genommen und als ich sie wieder mit Strom versorgen wollte, ging keine LED mehr an. Habe mir dann bei Amazon ein neues Netzteil bestellt, mit dem Netzteil leuchten zwar die LED´s wieder, die Fritz Box verliert aber ständig die syncronisation. Habe aktuell noch einen ISDN Anschluss mit einer 16000 Bandbreite. Demnächst ist aber VDSL verfügbar (Ende November bis Mitte April 2015). Mit der Easy Box 802 funktioniert der As. sehr gut. Einen anderen Spitter habe ich auch schon getestet, damit verliert die Fritz Box auch alle paar Minuten die syncronisation. Die Fritz Box 7360 unterstützt direkt keine ISDN Rufnummern, habe das Fritz FON MT-F, das man an die Starterbox nicht anschliessen kann da dieses Telefon keinen TAE Stecker besitzt sondern über die intgrierte DECT Basisstation läuft.

Welche Fritz Box soll ich mir holen? Der Preisunterschied beträgt schliesslich 90 Euro. Soll ich eventuell auf den Cyper Monday auf Amazon warten, vielleicht gibt es dann die Fritz Box 7490 preisgünstiger.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Idealerweise die 7490.

Oder für den Übergang ne 7240/7270, könnte man danach auch als dect repeater und WLAN ap nutzen. Sobald es Vdsl gibt die 7362 SL. 

Die Kombination aus Easybox für Internet und Fritzbox für isdn funktioniert nicht..?


----------



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Habe die Easy Box 802 auch erstmal direkt an der TAE angeschlossen. Der Splitter und der NTBA sind integriert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Nachdem du aber bisher ne 7270 im Einsatz gehabt hast musst du doch auch noch Splitter und NTBA separat haben? 

Will sagen: Easybox am Splitter anstöpseln, Fritzbox am ntba.


----------



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Habe bisher eine Starterbox (Splitter + NTBA ist in einem Gerät integriert) für die Fritz Box 7270 genutzt. Habe aber auch noch seperat einen Spitter vom damaligen analogen Anchluss noch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Du hast ne Starterbox, ne Easybox und ne Fritzbox? 

Die Starterbox wird an die TAE angeschlossen, die Easybox an den DSL Anschluss der Starterbox und die Fritzbox an den S0 der Starterbox. 

So sollte das alles funktionieren, du musst dir keine 7490 kaufen und sobald es Vdsl gibt holst du dir bei ebay ne 7362 SL für 60-80€.


----------



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Habe die Starterbox auch immer mit der Fritz Box betrieben. Die Easy Box 802 betreibe ich ohne Starterbox. Bei knapp 800 kbyte konnte ich auch mal etwas länger surfen ohne einen Abbruch (ca. 10 Minuten). Bei 1300 Kilobyte habe ich alle 1 - 2 Minuten einen Abbruch mit der Fritz Box. Die Easy Box funktioniert bei  1400 Kilobyte Bandbreite ohne Probleme.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

So kannst du halt nicht telefonieren.


----------



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Mir fällt gerade ein das meine Mutter noch ein Telefon im Schrank hat, blöderweise bin ich mit ihr gerade verstritten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Du könntest auch einfach Fritzbox und Easybox an die Starterbox anschließen.


----------



## Steve10 (4. November 2014)

Wie sieht dann die Verkabelung aus?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Post #6.


----------

